
Show HN: Customizable React.js charts with horizontal scroll - kirillstyopkin
https://kisqin.github.io/chartify/example/
======
helb
Is it supposed to wrap across multiple lines in a narrow window? Axis labels
seem a bit pointless in that mode
([https://vgy.me/KTU9kw.png](https://vgy.me/KTU9kw.png)).

Also, it would be nice to have a way to configure the hover animation. I find
that blink kind of annoying. Maybe this could be done in a theme
([https://github.com/kisqin/chartify/blob/cbc4fee30bc51f99878d...](https://github.com/kisqin/chartify/blob/cbc4fee30bc51f99878dd11cb38a3614899d6bea/src/chartify.css#L143-L145))
by passing some animation name along with the colors?

